
For every 100 women and girls - bkohlmann
https://www.aei.org/carpe-diem/chart-of-the-day-for-every-100-girls-women/
======
AnimalMuppet
That was rather shocking.

But, rather than just being shocked, what can we do?

~~~
downerending
To a first approximation, nothing.

The "good" news is that societies that fail to thrive eventually die off.

In the meantime, be kind to everyone you encounter. Everyone has their burden
to carry under the hot sun.

